# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Lỗi Scroll Pane với Text Area trong Java Programming

## Sông Hồng

Mình đang tập tành làm về giao diện với Java.


Trong quá trình làm thì mình bị mắc lỗi TextArea và JSrollPane.
khi viết trong Text area, độ rộng của khuôn text area sẽ tự động giãn ra khỏi mặc định khi chữ viết lấn quá. 
Trong khi đó JScrollPane lại ko hiển thị






> /**





> * DES Algorithm is done by
>  * HUNG VU PHAM, 06054292
>  */
> 
> 
> import java.awt.*;
> import javax.swing.*;
> 
> 
> ...






Mong các bạn xem qua và chỉnh sửa dùm mình.
Cám ơn rất nhiều

----------

